# JW's 2009 Haunt Progress



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

This will be a "from beginning to end" thread. I hope to follow my progress from making my small parts and props to the setting up of my haunt early Oct. I would love to see a lot of forum members do a start to finish thread. I love watching your progress. And keeping it in one place makes it easier to follow.

I am expanding my yard haunt this year. I live in a homeowners assn subdivision, so I am slightly limited to what I can put in the front yard. For example, I cannot build a walk-thru haunt with walls. So I have finally figured out a way to expand into my back yard without exposing the kids to our swimming pool (took me 8 yrs to think of this...de de de).

Here's what I hope to accomplish:
My front yard will consist of 2 areas. One side will be the cemetery, one will be a small community skeleton park. In my front yard I have always used green rope lights on the ground to make a walkway for the children to follow in a maze-like fashion. They like it and it works well.

The back area will then have a maze of walls/rooms made from black plastic and will be a little more scary. That way parents will have the option of just taking little ones through the front and then they can exit stage left and skip the back if they desire.

So I begin.

My first prop I built was my bat baby, Dragos, which I built for the $20 prop challenge. Here is one pic. Want to see more see the prop challenge thread.









Over the past month I have been collecting jars/cans/bottles to use for my witch's lair. Some have been labeled and filled. Others not yet. This is what I have so far.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

This week I have been working on a few books for my witch's lair. I still have several more to finish, but here is what I have so far:


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks great so far, I think I too will do a 'start to finish thread'


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think a start-to-finish thread is a great suggestion, and it looks like you have an excellent start on your haunt.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice Job Just Whisper! Do you have a witch for your Witch's Lair display? I love your books! Keep up the great work!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

great idea for your start to finish thread! That'll make it so much easier for me to find the pictures of the prop ideas I want to "borrow" for my own haunt.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like you are on your way to a great haunt. It will be fun watching you along the way putting everything together.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Love what ya got so far, looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Joiseygal said:


> Nice Job Just Whisper! Do you have a witch for your Witch's Lair display? I love your books! Keep up the great work!


Yes, i have a witch. She is in my attic. I change her each year, so I am not sure what she will look like yet. I will probably not pull her out until around late August.



smileyface4u23 said:


> great idea for your start to finish thread! That'll make it so much easier for me to find the pictures of the prop ideas I want to "borrow" for my own haunt.


Help yourself. There is no greater form of flattery than stealing someone else's ideas. LOL However, there is no easier way of haunting than stealing someone else's already made props. What was your address again?


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Just Whisper said:


> Help yourself. There is no greater form of flattery than stealing someone else's ideas. LOL However, there is no easier way of haunting than stealing someone else's already made props. What was your address again?


Well, since I'm in Kansas, I'm a bit far for you to actually steal the real props...but you are welcome to any ideas I might have had, of course.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Witch books look very nice indeed. Would love to see a pic of your whole witch's lair.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

kprimm said:


> Witch books look very nice indeed. Would love to see a pic of your whole witch's lair.


You will probably have to wait till the end of Sept. I make most of my smaller items or props early since I don't have enough storage space right now for bigger things. But the witch's lair is just going to be a tentish sort of thing, like a picnic cover thing with walls added. Inside I will have my animated witch doing the traditional cauldron stirring, along with shelves full of jars, bottles, books, etc. Some other types of misc witchy stuff lying around. This will be the last stop as the ToTs leave my walk-thru. They will have to go inside to get their candy. My mother will be in there also dressed as a witch, handing out candy. It won't be super scary because the little kids will have to go in also, even if they don't go through the whole haunt. But I would like it to look kind of realistic and creepy.

Thanks for the nice comments everyone. I can't wait to really get started.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looking good JW ... very nice!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Props look good. Great job! You have done a lot of work!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

This is a great idea I do this via blog on halloween forum.Would love to see what you come up with.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I really like the books. The detailing is great.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

*Fairies*

I am working on a birdcage housing 2 captured fairies as part of my witch display. One fairy will be flying in the cage, holding onto the bars wishing to be free. The other fairy will be sitting on the floor of the cage, head hung down with her arms around her knees. I bought the cage at a thrift shop. I will post pics of that later.

My fairies are made from flexible wire covered in paper towels and masking tape to form their bodies. Their hands and faces are made from clay. Their bodies will be coated in latex, then painted. I will then add hair and each one will then be clothed in a lightweight wispy fairy type dress.

At this stage I have finished building my first fairy. She still needs latexed. I will do that after her clay face dries.

Building up the body of fairy #1









Her hands made of clay









Ready for the latex


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

*Fairy Wings*

The fairy's wings are made from 2 layers of wax paper, outlined with permanent metallic marker and inside color is melted crayons.

Green wings









Blue wings









Blue wings with the light showing through (bad pic)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That fairy is so cute, JW! I tried making wings once using very thin picture wire (meant to be "veins") ironed between two layers of wax paper. The first test didn't hold together well, but I'm thinking that adding the crayon shavings prior to ironing would have kept it all together better.

Do the wings hold up well to handling?


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> That fairy is so cute, JW! I tried making wings once using very thin picture wire (meant to be "veins") ironed between two layers of wax paper. The first test didn't hold together well, but I'm thinking that adding the crayon shavings prior to ironing would have kept it all together better.
> 
> Do the wings hold up well to handling?


Thanks Roxy. No, they don't hold up well if handled much. And I don't think your 2nd idea would work either. After awhile the wax paper tries to separate from the crayon and makes little white gaps. I think what *might* be a good idea and pretty too is to take the wax paper and outline one side with colored glue instead of using the marker. Then use crayon or hot glue for the colored inside, but not too thick. Then put second layer of paper on that and iron. It will re-melt _and_ hold it together while probably appearing very translucent. And do you know what? *Someone *on this forum sells colored hot glue. Now I wonder who that could be?  Sickie, do you know who it is???

I might try one of these just to see if it works and report on the results. I think all I have though is glitter glue, not colored. But it will still either hold or not.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

This is my first fairy, finished. I think she looks like hercules, or popeye. Very muscular in the arms. LOL As I mentioned earlier, her arms are up as she will be flying in a cage holding the bars. Not as good as I wanted, but it was a new technique for me. Trial and error.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

HEY ... that is sweet JW ... looking very good!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one kick ass (as in, she looks like she could kick ass) fairy, JW! I really like her face and she's got some attitude, which is understandable, being locked in a cage all day.

I'm going to have to look into the wax paper/glue wing thing. I like the translucent efffect, but holding together is definitely a problem that needs to be resolved. I originally wanted wings like that for my Candle Gazer (but he turned out okay without them), and they would have been a nice addition to the Death Drone as a second wing layer.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL.....Wow that is one fairy that I will not mess with. She definitely has a kick ass attitude going on. She came out really good JW. It is very hard doing that detail work. I can vision her flying up in the sky with a decapitated head in her hands, but than again that is my warped mind.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Joiseygal said:


> LOL.....Wow that is one fairy that I will not mess with. She definitely has a kick ass attitude going on. She came out really good JW. It is very hard doing that detail work. I can vision her flying up in the sky with a decapitated head in her hands, but than again that is my warped mind.


I was thinking of the decapitated head too... I guess great minds think alike. :jol:


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

She's pretty tough looking despite the pink dress.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

The details make a prop and I love the detail that you put into your props. I wish I could make stuff like that.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your amusing and encouraging comments. This fairy was suppose to be demure and fragile but she came out more like "Witch, you better hope i never get out of this cage. I am gonna mess you up so bad." LOL

I hope to get time to finish the other one next week. She will be more petite, I hope.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great props, JW, your spell books are great, fantasitc details to them!! And lots of great jars! Can't wait to see your witch! 
Your fairies looks great,nothing wrong with having her kick a$$!!!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

My second fairy is done. She looks so much better than my first one that i am seriously considering remaking the other one. Green fairy will be lying in the bottom of the cage looking distressed. She does not have a face as you will not be able to see it when displayed. Her ankles got a little thick from too much latex but hopefully will not be noticeable in the darkish setting. I know I am too critical of little things no one will ever notice in the dark. LOL

*This is green fairy before i clothed and winged her.*









*And this is after:*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The pose is perfect, JW - it just screams "distressed"....


....or "I had WAY too much fairy juice to drink last night"


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks great. I really need to update my start to finish thread, but I can't find my camera :madkin:


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very nice you do wonderful work JW


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

WOW! Really cool! Can't wait to see how it all comes together.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks guys. Roxy, LMAO...you are too funny.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great, very nice.


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

I really like what you've got so far, JW! I think I'll do a start-to-finish thread as well. I usually end up throwing stuff together at the last minute, but I really want to step up my haunt this year. Posting to my thread will help keep me motivated.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I decided to rebuild my first fairy. Here is a before and after picture. It is the same body with new dress, different hair and new wings made with new technique. I present to you the Purple Fairy :


















I then decided to use a larger cage and I added another fairy. Here I present to you the Fairy King:










He still needs his wings. After I get those put on I will take some photos of all three of them in the cage. It looks pretty cool (just my opinion, LOL). There are a couple more pics in my album.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re-Vamped Bat*

Do you remember the baby bat I made for the $20 prop challenge? 








I was rather lazy at the time, but have since taken the time to finish him properly the way I wanted to. I added fur to his body, a nice set of bat ears, fangs, little claws on his wing tips, and some highlights to his wings. He is also now sporting a really cool fur mohawk. Hope you like the improvements. I think it makes a world of difference, and still only cost me about $3.00 more (or less).


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Wonderful work. I really like these ... very nice!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I think it looks even better - nice Job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your new & improved characters are charming


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the "revamp" of the bat baby.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

The new and improved bat baby looks awesome!!!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks really cool!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I made this project a few weeks ago. I will use it to help me decide where to place props during Halloween and christmas.It is a model of my house. I still have to finish the gate on the right side and I have since added the mailbox out front. 

















I have been working slowly on a few new tombstones, hope to be done in a couple days. But I did manage to finish a few small props for my doll room. Here is a set of bears I made... 









...and a baby with it's skin peeling off.









There are more pics of each in my album of Misc Haunt Projects.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You are so demented, JW - and I mean that in a good way


Love the house model. Do the dolls get to swim in the little model pool?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

What was I thinking when I thought you just did cutesy props???? You have a demented mind and I like it! Nice job!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh, I am in love with your bat baby!! It all looks amazing, so much attention to detail. What a great start, looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I see I never put the pics of the bears on the last post. LOL I will put them here, and also a few tombstones I finished this week. Thanks for all the nice comments. Yeah, joisey...what were you thinking? LMAO Okay,the bears:

This is torch bear









And this is Knife bear:









Don't you just LOVE the original names I came up with? LOL


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Here are the tombstones









For those of you asking the question...yes it is her. No particular reason.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow JustWhisper you have some really nice props. I didn't notice how you added to your bat doll, but it looks awesome! Did you get your witch out of the attic? LOL..you go from cute fairies to demented teddy bears?!?!? You definitely have something for everyone on your Halloween display. Oh and the tomb stones look sweet too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing all this put together for Halloween.

Hey, JW, I looked up the word "demented" in the dictionary and your picture was next to the word


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing all this put together for Halloween.
> 
> Hey, JW, I looked up the word "demented" in the dictionary and your picture was next to the word


LMAO


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Wonderful props.I still need to make the rocking girl with knife.I have that planned for a winter project.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing all this put together for Halloween.
> 
> Hey, JW, I looked up the word "demented" in the dictionary and your picture was next to the word


Roxy, I am LMAO.  I hope they got my good side in the picture. he he.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great tombstones, JW, what did you use for the font and carving out the letters? A dremel?


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes, Bethene. I used a dremel. I printed my words on the computer, taped it to the stone and used a very thin needle-like dremel bit to carve right through the paper. Then I used a thicker bit to widen it where necessary. I am not sure which fonts I used. I just sort of scrolled through them all till I found one I felt appropriate for each stone. I am glad you like them.

Joisey, I do not have my witch out yet. She is still in lock-down. LOL I actually have to assemble her. Probably about 3 more weeks. OMG, I am so running out of time. Where did Jan, Feb, March....thru Aug go?


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

why dont you use some light weight sculpting clay called feather weight clay it air drys and then you can paint it.you can draw your wings out then transfer the drawing to the clay so you get the 3 d effect you want
BTW your props look cool


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

BlinkyTheHouse Elf said:


> why dont you use some light weight sculpting clay called feather weight clay it air drys and then you can paint it.you can draw your wings out then transfer the drawing to the clay so you get the 3 d effect you want
> BTW your props look cool


Do you mean for the fairies? If so, that would be way too heavy. The plastic I use is cut out of a document sleeve. It weighs less than a feather by comparison. I really like the way they turned out this time. But thanks for the suggestion. It may come in handy for something else.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

very nice man keep it up as i go through and borrow some of your ideas (;


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Psyc0.

Here are a couple dolls I finished. Not much to look at but I have many to do, and must hurry.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Jw I think you did a good job on all your props Happy Haunting!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

ooooh! Those 2 dolls are uber creepy.


----------



## Hallow (Aug 22, 2009)

looks great so far . Great idea for start to finish thread


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome work! Remember, if a little guy in a black and white stripped suit appears in your miniature house, don't say Beetleguise!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Great ideas. Will have to figure out how to post my start to end pix.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, JW, one of your fairies escaped

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17870


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Darnit, I told the kids not to leave the cage unlocked. I had to send one of my elves to go fetch it back. Thanks Roxy.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

These are all animated props for my Haunted Playground. Each one will have either zombie or skeleton children playing on them.
Animated rocking horse rocks forward and back.









Merry go round goes in a circle and Teeter Totter goes up and down (what did you expect? LOL)









These are my cemetery fences I repainted from gray to green and added the garden fences to the tops. Can't remember who gave us this idea, but thanks, I love it.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Great job. Love the jar labels and books. I haven't labeled my containers yet...better get going...SO MUCH TO DO, SO LITTLE TIME LEFT................................MORE COFFEE!!!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Just Whisper said:


> Thanks Psyc0.
> 
> Here are a couple dolls I finished. Not much to look at but I have many to do, and must hurry.


I remember these dolls...the "improvements" you made are fantastic! Can't wait to see the whole display put together!!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes smiley, the one in the coat is the one you gave me. Glad you like them.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

*Headless Horseman's Horse*

Okay, here is the horse for my headless horseman. He is not mounted yet in the photo.

*This is the horse when I first got it from the trash*










*And now*









It has hoses running from it's backside up to it's nostrils for the fogger and it's eyes will have LEDs when I'm done.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I can't wait to see your haunt this year.Love the animated playground idea and the headless horseman horse.Very creative.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

JustWhisper... this is, well this is an insane thread! Love your creativity, from the books to the fairies, to the horses, and very uber creepy (freak-me-out-cause-i-dont-want-to-be-alone-with-them) dolls!!! Your dedication to Halloween is commendable as shown by your house mock up that helps you set up your haunt. I simply can't wait to see how this all turns out! Congrats!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

MrGrimm said:


> JustWhisper... this is, well this is an insane thread! Love your creativity, from the books to the fairies, to the horses, and very uber creepy (freak-me-out-cause-i-dont-want-to-be-alone-with-them) dolls!!! Your dedication to Halloween is commendable as shown by your house mock up that helps you set up your haunt. I simply can't wait to see how this all turns out! Congrats!


Wouldn't it be really funny...like really crazy funny...if it didn't turn out at all?


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

My last tombstone...I hope. Now if I can just find time to actually put some of it out in the yard this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love that little gargoyle!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks great so far! I love the old vase and bowl, nice touch!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Looking good nice job on the horse can't wait to see that completed!


----------

